# DiMarzio DP126 P+J vs EMG GZR PJ Pickups



## ZXIIIT (Aug 28, 2018)

Huge upgrade over the DiMarzios and perfect for Sabbath tones.

Installing the GZR PJ pickups


vs DP126 P+J


----------

